# A+ from Docs Assistant



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

My mother slipped gettin in my brothers truck the other night, her skin be like tissue paper an she tore the skin on her shin bone on his truck step.

So I bandaged it up with some gauze with triple anti biotic on it an covered it with vet wrap. Ya can't use anythin sticky on her er it just peels the skin off with it.

The next mornin she had a angiogram er however ya spell it, an we told em at the hospital about the wound case they needed ta do anythin with it. Well the surgeons assistant asked who had done the bandage an I told him I had. He said A+, I could charge $500 fer a job like that. Well then just knock it off the bill I thought!

He asked where I'd learn that, told him the military an that I be a member a the local CERT team. Said folks be lucky if there hurt an I patch em up.

Kinda makes a feller proud.


----------



## jumper13 (Aug 13, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't you just love, when a plan comes together... 

Well done!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

On the repair job :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: 


On the hurtin' momma


----------

